# Room Acoustics



## kbalagi (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello brothers & sisters,
I am new to this forum. Interested more in Audio & Acoustics. Currently trying to setup my room for good acoustics. Welcome your suggestions on the same. The room size is 4.5mtr in length, 4mtr in width & 3.3 mtr in height. Used corner bass traps & cumulus (Primacoustic) triangles to control bass frequencies. However, I am experiencing a lot of flutter & echo due to the cemented walls on all the 4 sides of the room. My humble request is to advise on what are the first few steps to start with in treating a room like this. The ceiling is filled with Rockwool & I have used MDF work to install LED lighting systems to make the room aesthetically nice.

my best wishes & regards to everyone.

thanks
bala


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Hello and welcome to Home Theater Shack. A post in our Home Audio Acoustics forum will get you some great feedback.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to HTS. :wave:


----------



## chrapladm (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :wave:


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum bala, thanks for joining us here.

-Bill


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Thread moved to the Home Audio Acoustics forum.


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

Welcome aboard


----------



## kbalagi (Dec 20, 2013)

thanks to everyone sharing information on room acoustics. A lot of information & experiences in the forum. Quite excited to join you all. thanks & will be posting a few digs soon.


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

kbalagi said:


> I am experiencing a lot of flutter & echo due to the cemented walls on all the 4 sides of the room.


I would use absorption above ear level to lessen flutter echoes. Areas of the walls around ear level would be reserved for shaping the sound to my preference (which might require absorption, diffusion or reflections).


----------

